# Haggis Recipe



## Ripliancum (May 2, 2006)

Does anyone know how to make Haggis?
I've heard its like Meatloaf in the states in that everyone's Grandma has a diffrent recipe..


----------



## Robo410 (May 2, 2006)

It is a great lamb "sausage or meatloaf" the grain binder is oats (sometimes barley) it is steamed in a sheeps tummy.  A good one is quite fine and being American, it is great fried like a sausage pattie or slice of scrapple.  (The UKers would call that grilled).  THe spicing is different than what Americans are used to, but then again we find Brit sausages different.  Still very tasty once you are no longer "culture shocked" by it.

Origins are Roman, proof is in AEpicius' Cooking in Imperial Rome, (they'd stuff anything anywhere and cook it up) but the recent 1700+ years of its existance and perfection is Scottish.  Are there various recipes?  you bet...just like any regional and national dish.  

Let's see if our Scottish members reply with some good ones.


----------



## grumblebee (May 2, 2006)

I don't know how to make it, but hopefully someone else here will know and be able to answer for ya. 

Do you actually *like* haggis or do you just want to try making it for novelty purposes? (hopefully if you do attempt to make it you'll leave out the sheep stomach! Ick......  )


----------



## Robo410 (May 2, 2006)

it's cooked in the sheep's stomach, you don't eat the sheep's stomach.  that "casing" is removed.


----------



## Robo410 (May 2, 2006)

From Alton Brown at FoodNetwork

1 sheep stomach 
1 sheep liver 
1 sheep heart 
1 sheep tongue 
1/2 pound suet, minced 
3 medium onions, minced 
1/2 pound dry oats, toasted 
1 teaspoon kosher salt 
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper 
1 teaspoon dried ground herbs 

Rinse the stomach thoroughly and soak overnight in cold salted water. 
Rinse the liver, heart, and tongue. In a large pot of boiling, salted water, cook these parts over medium heat for 2 hours. Remove and mince. Remove any gristle or skin and discard. 
In a large bowl, combine the minced liver, heart, tongue, suet, onions, and toasted oats. Season with salt, pepper, and dried herbs. Moisten with some of the cooking water so the mixture binds. Remove the stomach from the cold salted water and fill 2/3 with the mixture. Sew or tie the stomach closed. Use a turning fork to pierce the stomach several times. This will prevent the haggis from bursting. 
In a large pot of boiling water, gently place the filled stomach, being careful not to splash. Cook over high heat for 3 hours. 
[slice to serve...casing not usually eaten]Serve with mashed potatoes [mixed with peas or cabbage]
[I like it best pan fried in fat (lard or bacon fat)]


----------



## auntdot (May 2, 2006)

Robo (and Alton) have almost nailed it, although I am not used to the tongue being used.

The traditional recipe, and I could dig it out but my Scottish recipes are a bit buried, always uses lung, an organ meat we cannot buy in the US.

Actually it is a tasty dish.

We took my fil to Edinburgh and fed him the stuff for lunch, he knew what was in it, and OK, we were in a pub with a bit of liquid courage in us.

When we walked out he asked to return the next day, which of course we did.

Am sure some of our UK friends (including, needless to say, Haggis) will be dropping by with their great suggestions.


----------



## Ripliancum (May 2, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> Do you actually *like* haggis or do you just want to try making it for novelty purposes? (hopefully if you do attempt to make it you'll leave out the sheep stomach! Ick......  )



Of course I like haggis.. Doesn't everybody? Haggis is nothing compared to the interesting ethnic foods that I've tried before.


----------



## Swann (May 2, 2006)

Haggis (from A Feast of Scotland, Janet Warren)

Stomach bag and pluck (heart, liver and lights of a sheep --
you can substitute a selection of organ meats)
        2 onions, peeled
        2 c pinhead oatmeal (Irish oatmeal)
        1 2/3 c suet
        salt & pepper
        trussing needle and fine string
Thoroughly wash the stomach bag in cold water. Turn it inside out and scald it, then scrape the surface with a knife. Soak it in cold salted water overnight. Next day remove the bag from the water and leave it on one side while preparing the filling. Wash the pluck. Put it into a pan, with the windpipe hanging over the side into a bowl, to let out any impurities. Cover the pluck with cold water, add 1 teaspoon of salt and bring the water to a boil. Skim the surface, then simmer for 1 1/2 to 2 hours. Meanwhile parboil the onions, drain, reserving the liquid, and chop them roughly. Also toast the pinhead oatmeal until golden brown. Drain the pluck when ready and cut away the windpipe and any excess gristle. Mince half the liver with all the heart and lights, then stir in the shredded suet, the toasted oatmeal and the onions. Season well with salt and pepper. Moisten with as much of the onion or pluck water as necessary to make the mixture soft. With the rough surface of the bag outside fill it just over half full, the oatmeal will swell during cooking, and sew the ends together with the trussing needle and fine string. Prick the bag in places with the needle. Place the haggis on and enamel plate and put it into a pan of boiling water. Cover the pan and cook for about 3 hours, adding more boiling water when necessary to keep the haggis covered.

I do not like * Haggis*  but this is a good recipe. I do not find it very tasty.... needs some garlic and herbs... but that is not authentic  so... Have at it and tell us which recipe you used.


----------



## grumblebee (May 2, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> it's cooked in the sheep's stomach, you don't eat the sheep's stomach. that "casing" is removed.


 
Oh I know you dont eat the casing! LOL. I just find it rather disconcerting. I know they must be cleaned thoroughly, but still... i dont want to eat out of an animal's tummy.


----------



## Ishbel (May 2, 2006)

Without the lungs and other 'lights' - you cannot possibly make a 'real' haggis.

Have a look at the MacSween site - they make the very best commercially produced haggis - and also make a vegetarian version. 

I'm lucky, my local butcher makes his own version... but he won't part with the recipe.

http://www.macsween.co.uk/


----------



## auntdot (May 2, 2006)

Thanks Ishbel, was sure you would be here.

Absolutely agree, without the 'lights' it just does not the same.

On this side of the pond folks try to make a version of it, and it is generally, sorry read that always, a dismal failure.


We would try to make it if we could purchase the ingredients, but unfortunately the organs are hard to find.

And the lungs are prohibited here, so we could only make it if we could grow our own sheep, which we cannot do where we live.

Always enjoy the haggis.  Are planning our next trip to Scotland.

Usually grab at least one haggis lunch at the Last Drop in the Grassmarket in Edinburgh.

One of these days would love to have a proper haggis at a Robert Burns dinner.

Maybe one of these days we can.

Take care.


----------



## Robo410 (May 2, 2006)

the only american haggis I had was tasteless mush...the lamb was not well seasoned and probably too young...the oats were not steel cut pinhead but american rolled (does not work!) and the steaming was not done at a rolling boil but by some other gelatinous way.  very disappointing (I also think it was almost liver free...no way...this is something of a pate!)  So yes my next UK trip will include at least a stop in Durham if not North of the Border for a proper bit of gastronomy!  and a wee dram of the malt


----------



## Ishbel (May 3, 2006)

I attended a Burns' Supper on one of my visits to the USA.  It was supposed to be a real treat for someone from Scotland, or so my hosts assured me.....   It wasn't!   It was tinned haggis (blech!) - tired bashed neeps an watery chappit tatties...     I have come to the conclusion that haggis, like many 'ethnic' dishes, is best eaten in the country of origin


----------



## Robo410 (May 3, 2006)

I believe there are chefs and home cooks in this country that could do the dish justice, but the ingredients would have to be home raised or imported.  

As you mention country of origin...even Tea, the quality of American water is quite different from the UK, the fact that most of the time we don't scald the pot or have the tea loose with BOILING water poured over it...even our milk is different and does no justice to this beverage.  I make a dang fine cuppa at home but cannot order it out.


----------



## Ishbel (May 3, 2006)

I first visited the USA about 30 years ago...  imagine trying to get British style tea all that time ago!  Lukewarm water with a teabag with a string...  I always use loose tea, scald the pot, a spoonful of tea for each person plus 'one for the pot'...

I know what you mean about quality of water - even within the UK...   we have naturally 'soft' water, but in the South of England, the water is very 'hard' and the limescale buildup in kettles is awful.  Makes the tea taste odd, too!


----------



## Ripliancum (May 3, 2006)

Well then, I guess I'll just have to take a trip over to Scotland one of these days to try some real haggis.  The stuff i've tried here in the states tastes mosly like liver.


----------



## Robo410 (May 3, 2006)

"tastes mosly like liver"  

yes that will be a predominant taste.  On the east coast Mid Atlantic region we have scrapple a breakfast item made from pork scraps and liver, corn and whole wheat meal, broth from boiling the head, and fat.  It is fried.  It is a normal PA NJ DE farm country thing.  I love it.  It is a breakfast Pate.  great with eggs ssu, and fried potatoes and onion.  

Many Brits love grilled Kidneys with their eggs, or kippers (smoked herings) 
These are traditional "stong flavored" foods.

But a good haggis has a blend of flavors, texture, subtle depth, and will accompany vegetables, condiments, without loosing itself.  

Personally, I would like to have it with deep greens sauteed, mustard vinaigrette, beans cooked in garlic, stock, and tomato.  However, where I've had it, mmore ordinary components were provided...some of which I didn't think were appropriate   (Pub sauce, Worcestershire, Catsup, Colemans, Horseraddish.)  

THe Alton Brown recipe is quite good if you can get the ingredients...look for a good butcher.


----------



## Ishbel (May 3, 2006)

Traditionally, haggis is served with mashed swede (lot of pepper and butter) and creamed potatoes.  At Burns' suppers, the haggis is piped in and then ceremoniously 'stabbed' with a sgian dubh and a glass of malt whisky anoints the haggis.


----------



## Robo410 (May 3, 2006)

"a liver sausage, golden turnips and creamy potatoes. "  truly not a bad mix you know.


----------



## Ishbel (May 4, 2006)

Food fit for heroes, if cooked correctly!


----------

